# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Αποφευκτική διαταραχη

## Val_

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Γράφτηκα για να συζητησω το θεμα που με απασχολει σε ολη μου την ζωη... ελπιζω να βρω ατομα που θα με καταλαβουν εδω, να ανταλλαξουμε σκεψεις πανω στο θεμα..
Λοιπον έχω διαγνωστει με κοινωνικο αγχος, εγω ομως αυτο που νιωθω να ταιριαζει περισσοτερο με τα συμπτωματα μου ειναι η αποφευκτικη διαταραχη...
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91...84%CE%B1%CF%82

Ζω πολυ απομονωμένη γενικα. οχι μονο τωρα στην καραντινα αλλα παντα εχω πολυ λιγους γνωστους για να βγαινω, πολλες φορες θελω να βγω και δεν εχω με ποιον, νιωθω αβολα στις μεγαλες παρεες, δεν συμμετεχω, δεν λεω την γνωμη μου ή οτιδηποτε θελω να πω εκεινη την στιγμη με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να κανω παρεες.
Παλιοτερα εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια σε ψυχολογο και δεν με βοηθησε, περυσι ομως εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια σε ψυχιατρο για καποιους μηνες, (cbt) και με βοηθησε αρκετα. παρολα αυτα δεν λυθηκε το προβλημα και ουτε βλεπω να λυνεται οριστικα με την ψυχοθεραπεια.. νιωθω λιγοτερο κοινωνικη απο οποιοδηποτε ατομο που ξερω...  :Frown:

----------


## kerasi

Να σου πω κατι, μηπως είσαι απλα εσωστρεφής σαν χαρακτήρας? Το λέω γιατι συχνά θεωρείται σαν δεδομένο οτι ειναι καλό να εισαι κοινωνικός και να εχεις φίλους, πολλούς φίλους, αλλιως εχεις πρόβλημα. Γενικά σε τι οικογενειακό περιβάλλον μεγάλωσες? Αν υπήρχαν προβλήματα ή αν οι γονείς σου ειναι και αυτοί πιο κλειστοί σαν άτομα, είναι πιθανό να επηρεάζεται η φυσική σου καταβολή, οχι παντα βεβαια.

----------


## user

Με τον ψυχολόγο σου το συζήτησες; να πας και να του πεις "πιστεύω ότι έχω αυτό". 
εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει σημασία πώς το λένε, εφ όσον είναι διαταραχη προσωπικότητας -αποφευκτική- διότι δεν χρειάζεται φάρμακα, είναι κομμάτι λιγότερο επικίνδυνο ας πούμε, να σου αφήσει η αποθεραπεία πρόβλημα, αν κάνεις λάθος εσύ.
και πάλι όμως, μπορείς να έχεις μια ζωή δημιουργική, αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι να βρεις τα πατήματά σου και να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Val_

> Να σου πω κατι, μηπως είσαι απλα εσωστρεφής σαν χαρακτήρας? Το λέω γιατι συχνά θεωρείται σαν δεδομένο οτι ειναι καλό να εισαι κοινωνικός και να εχεις φίλους, πολλούς φίλους, αλλιως εχεις πρόβλημα. Γενικά σε τι οικογενειακό περιβάλλον μεγάλωσες? Αν υπήρχαν προβλήματα ή αν οι γονείς σου ειναι και αυτοί πιο κλειστοί σαν άτομα, είναι πιθανό να επηρεάζεται η φυσική σου καταβολή, οχι παντα βεβαια.


Γεια σου, σ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Εχεις ενα δικιο οντως. Συγκρινομαι πολυ με τους αλλους με το ποσο κοινωνικοι ειναι, ποσες παρεες εχουν, αλλα είναι αληθεια οτι σε πολλες περιπτωσεις απλα δεν θελω να συμμετεχω σε συζητησεις γιατι μου φαινονται ανουσιες η βαρετες η κουραστικες. Μετα ομως αισθανομαι ασχημα που δεν μιλησα γιατι την κοινωνικοτητα και την ομιλητικότητα την εχω στο μυαλο μου σαν θετικο στοιχειο και ετσι καταληγω οτι μειονεκτώ σ αυτες τις περιπτωσεις. 

Αυτο ειναι το ενα κομματι βεβαια, γιατι υπαρχει το κομματι που θελω να μιλησω αλλα ντρεπομαι, νιωθω ανεπαρκης, οτι θα πω βλακεια η χαζομαρα, η οτι θα θιξω καποιον, και δεν μιλαω η ξεκιναω να πω κατι και δεν το συνεχιζω μετα. Θα ηθελα να μπορω να πω την γνωμη μου χωρις να φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ για τις συνεπειες. (στην πραξη κολλαω) Νομιζω ολοι οι ανθρωποι αυτο κανουν, λενε την γνωμη τους χωρις να φοβουνται, σωστα;

----------


## kerasi

Και ναι και οχι, αυτο υποτίθεται ειναι το σωστό θεωρητικά, υπάρχουν πολλοι παράγοντες που πρεπει να λαμβάνουμε υπόψη. Απέφυγε πάντως τις μεγάλες παρέες αφου δεν νιώθεις ωραία και προσπάθησε να βρεις άτομα να ταιριάζετε σαν ενδιαφέροντα, σαν mentalite κλπ. Είναι δύσκολο βέβαια.

----------


## Val_

> Με τον ψυχολόγο σου το συζήτησες; να πας και να του πεις "πιστεύω ότι έχω αυτό". 
> εγώ πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει σημασία πώς το λένε, εφ όσον είναι διαταραχη προσωπικότητας -αποφευκτική- διότι δεν χρειάζεται φάρμακα, είναι κομμάτι λιγότερο επικίνδυνο ας πούμε, να σου αφήσει η αποθεραπεία πρόβλημα, αν κάνεις λάθος εσύ.
> και πάλι όμως, μπορείς να έχεις μια ζωή δημιουργική, αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι να βρεις τα πατήματά σου και να δουλέψεις με τον εαυτό σου.


ναι του το ειπα, δεν εδωσε πολυ σημασια, μαλλον όντως για την γνωστική θεραπεια δεν παιζει πολυ ρολο αν θα ειναι κοινωνικη φοβια ή αποφευκτικη διαταραχη, εφοσον εστιαζει σε συγκεκριμενα περιστατικα. 
Μαλλον θα πρεπει να συνεχισω την ψυχοθεραπεια την εχω σταματησει εδω και μερικους μηνες.. οχι οτι βλεπω καμια τεραστια αλλαγη, αλλα σιγουρα προσφερει βοηθεια.

----------


## led

Και εγώ περίπου . Σταμάτησα την ψυχοθεραπεία γιατί δεν είχα να φάω  :Stick Out Tongue: . 
Το έχω στο πρόγραμμα όμως να συνεχίσω .

Κολλητή , αγόρι έχεις ;

----------


## Val_

> *Και ναι και οχι, αυτο υποτίθεται ειναι το σωστό θεωρητικά, υπάρχουν πολλοι παράγοντες που πρεπει να λαμβάνουμε υπόψη.* Απέφυγε πάντως τις μεγάλες παρέες αφου δεν νιώθεις ωραία και προσπάθησε να βρεις άτομα να ταιριάζετε σαν ενδιαφέροντα, σαν mentalite κλπ. Είναι δύσκολο βέβαια.


Φαντάζομαι εννοείς να έχουμε τον νου μας να μην προσβάλλουμε κάποιον, αλλιώς τι άλλο;

----------


## Val_

> Και εγώ περίπου . Σταμάτησα την ψυχοθεραπεία γιατί δεν είχα να φάω . 
> Το έχω στο πρόγραμμα όμως να συνεχίσω .
> 
> Κολλητή , αγόρι έχεις ;


Να συνεχίσεις, εστω μια δυο φορές τον μήνα αν δεν μπορείς καθε βδομαδα! Ο δικός μου δυο φορές τον μήνα με βάζει, τοσο λεει ότι χρειάζεται, βεβαια κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική. 

Σχέσεις εχω κάνει πολλές δεν μου κάλυπταν όμως το κενό της κοινωνικοποίησης.

----------


## user

> ναι του το ειπα, δεν εδωσε πολυ σημασια, μαλλον όντως για την γνωστική θεραπεια δεν παιζει πολυ ρολο αν θα ειναι κοινωνικη φοβια ή αποφευκτικη διαταραχη, εφοσον εστιαζει σε συγκεκριμενα περιστατικα. 
> Μαλλον θα πρεπει να συνεχισω την ψυχοθεραπεια την εχω σταματησει εδω και μερικους μηνες.. οχι οτι βλεπω καμια τεραστια αλλαγη, αλλα σιγουρα προσφερει βοηθεια.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mHm1seHKkE&t=73s

συμφωνώ μαζί σου και με το κεράσι. 
η διαφορά απο ό,τι καταλαβαίνω εγγειται στην ένταση των συμπτωμάτων. 
και να μη περιμένεις άμεσα αποτελέσματα. μεγαλώνοντας θα μπορείς -και θα μαθαίνεις- να διεκδικείς καλύτερα τον χώρο σου εκεί έξω. έχε πίστη.

----------


## Val_

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mHm1seHKkE&t=73s
> 
> συμφωνώ μαζί σου και με το κεράσι. 
> η διαφορά απο ό,τι καταλαβαίνω εγγειται στην ένταση των συμπτωμάτων. 
> και να μη περιμένεις άμεσα αποτελέσματα. μεγαλώνοντας θα μπορείς -και θα μαθαίνεις- να διεκδικείς καλύτερα τον χώρο σου εκεί έξω. έχε πίστη.


Έχω μεγαλώσει  :Stick Out Tongue:  31 είμαι. Όντως υπάρχει βελτίωση με τα χρόνια, αλλά με αργά βήματα

----------


## el.gre

Κοιτα εγω τι πιστευω.ο ανθρωπος ειναι ον κοινωνικο και η απομονωση αποξενωση μας βλαπτει ολους δεν ειναι στη φυση μας.ουτε στον εσωστρεφη αρεσει η απομονωση.ο εσωστρεφεις κβθα βγει κ θα πει τη γνωμη του απλα του αρεσει να περνα κ ωρες μονος του να ανασυντασεται.υπαρχουν κ οι ντροπαλοι που καμια φορα νομιζουν οτι εχουν κοινωνικη φοβια,ειναι διαφορετικο,το λενε φοβια γιατι σε χωρους που υπαρχει πολυς κοσμος ακομα κι αν δε χρεαζεται να μιλησεις σου προκαλει αγχος κ δε θες να βρεθεις πχ να πας στο πανεπιστημιο που εχει πολυ κοσμο.η ντροπαλοτητα κυριως εχει να κανει με το γεγονος οτι σου προκαλει αγχος οταν εισαι το επικεντρο της προσοχης οταν πρεπει να μιλησεις.ο εσωστρεφης παντως δε νιωθει ασχημα με την κατασταση του γιατι οποτε θελει ανετα γινεται το επικεντρο κ μιλαει κ λεει την γνωμη του.ομως οι αλλες δυο περιπτωσεις χρειαζονται θεραπεια γιατι το ατομο ουσιαστικα καταπιεζεται κ δεν ειναι πληρως ο εαυτος του.ξεπερνιεται με εκθεση οσο πιο πολυ εκτιθεσαι τοσο πιο πολυ θα το ξεπερνας.κι επισης γνωσιακη με τον ψυχολογο.θα πρεπει ν αλλαξεις σιγα σιγα τις σκεψεις σου, δεν πειραζει να πουμε κ καμια βλακεια,αλλα κ ποιος ειναι αυτος που ειναι expert και θα κρινει οτι ειπαμε βλακεια;

----------


## user

έλα ντε! 
μεταξύ μας είμαστε. δε κρίνεται η ζωή κανενός ούτε η δική μας, απο εδώ δηλαδή. 
η ντροπαλότητα είναι άμεση αντίδραση στον φόβο της συνδιαλαγής με κάποιον άλλο. έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ. 

και σκέφτομαι και λεω κι εγώ. με τη σειρά μου. 
αν ερχόταν ο μάγος των χριστουγέννων, με ένα μαγικό ραβδί, και σου έλεγε, απο δω και πέρα θα είσαι ο τέλειος εαυτός σου, θα του έλεγες να το κάνει, ή θα έλεγες όχι; 
χωρίς να έχω πρόθεση να προσβάλω την όποια δυσκολία υπάρχει, θεωρώ ότι το να μπορούμε να λύσουμε ένα πρόβλημα, έσω και με αργά βήματα, είναι ευλογία. 

εγώ δεν πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγο και αντιμετωπιζα τα ίδια θέματα με εσένα, σε μεγάλο βαθμό ίδια δηλαδή. ίσως λιγότερο, ίσως και περισσότερο. και αυτό που καταλαβα είναι ότι όλα αυτά σε καλό μου βγήκαν, τελικά, αν και φαινομενικά όχι.

----------


## Val_

> έλα ντε! 
> μεταξύ μας είμαστε. δε κρίνεται η ζωή κανενός ούτε η δική μας, απο εδώ δηλαδή. 
> η ντροπαλότητα είναι άμεση αντίδραση στον φόβο της συνδιαλαγής με κάποιον άλλο. έτσι το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ. 
> 
> και σκέφτομαι και λεω κι εγώ. με τη σειρά μου. 
> *αν ερχόταν ο μάγος των χριστουγέννων, με ένα μαγικό ραβδί, και σου έλεγε, απο δω και πέρα θα είσαι ο τέλειος εαυτός σου, θα του έλεγες να το κάνει, ή θα έλεγες όχι;* 
> χωρίς να έχω πρόθεση να προσβάλω την όποια δυσκολία υπάρχει, θεωρώ ότι το να μπορούμε να λύσουμε ένα πρόβλημα, έσω και με αργά βήματα, είναι ευλογία. 
> 
> εγώ δεν πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγο και αντιμετωπιζα τα ίδια θέματα με εσένα, σε μεγάλο βαθμό ίδια δηλαδή. ίσως λιγότερο, ίσως και περισσότερο. και αυτό που καταλαβα είναι ότι όλα αυτά σε καλό μου βγήκαν, τελικά, αν και φαινομενικά όχι.


Αν μου ελεγε οτι απο δω και πέρα θα είμαι απλα ο εαυτός μου, ακομα και χωρις το "τελειος", ναι θα του ελεγα! Φιλτραρω τοσο πολυ αυτα που θελω να πω και να εκφρασω, που στο τελος δεν μενει σχεδον τιποτα. η τουλαχιστον ετσι νιωθω. Το εχεις ζησει αυτο; ελπιζω πως οχι.. 
μπραβο που τα εχεις καταφερει και τα εχεις λυσει! τι ηλικια εχεις; 
με ποιον τροπο σου βγηκαν σε καλο; και εγω διακρινω θετικα σε ολο αυτο αλλα θεωρω πως τα αρνητικα ειναι περισσοτερα για μενα.

----------


## Eagle guy

> Γεια σου, σ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Εχεις ενα δικιο οντως. Συγκρινομαι πολυ με τους αλλους με το ποσο κοινωνικοι ειναι, ποσες παρεες εχουν, αλλα είναι αληθεια οτι σε πολλες περιπτωσεις απλα δεν θελω να συμμετεχω σε συζητησεις γιατι μου φαινονται ανουσιες η βαρετες η κουραστικες. Μετα ομως αισθανομαι ασχημα που δεν μιλησα γιατι την κοινωνικοτητα και την ομιλητικότητα την εχω στο μυαλο μου σαν θετικο στοιχειο και ετσι καταληγω οτι μειονεκτώ σ αυτες τις περιπτωσεις. 
> 
> Αυτο ειναι το ενα κομματι βεβαια, γιατι υπαρχει το κομματι που θελω να μιλησω αλλα ντρεπομαι, νιωθω ανεπαρκης, οτι θα πω βλακεια η χαζομαρα, η οτι θα θιξω καποιον, και δεν μιλαω η ξεκιναω να πω κατι και δεν το συνεχιζω μετα. Θα ηθελα να μπορω να πω την γνωμη μου χωρις να φοβαμαι τοσο πολυ για τις συνεπειες. (στην πραξη κολλαω) Νομιζω ολοι οι ανθρωποι αυτο κανουν, λενε την γνωμη τους χωρις να φοβουνται, σωστα;


Story of my life...

----------


## Sonia

Val_ δεν θα συγκρίνεσαι με άλλους ή με κριτήρια γενικά και θολά, π.χ. οι άλλοι έχουν μεγάλες παρέες, οι άλλοι προσαρμόζονται και αισθάνονται άνετα να μιλάνε με τον οποιονδήποτε (ποιοι άλλοι αλήθεια :Wink:  αλλά θα κοιτάς αποκλειστικά τι πραγματικά θες εσύ και εκεί θα εστιάζεις για να βελτιωθείς.

Αν π.χ. είσαι τύπος που προτιμάει την ποιότητα από την ποσότητα, βαριέσαι τα πολλά χαχαχα και χουχουχου και τις "δημόσιες σχέσεις", γιατί να πρέπει να επιμένεις σε παρέες που δεν κολλάς ή να αισθάνεσαι άσχημα αν δεν έχεις κάτι να πεις σε μία περίσταση όπου δεν ταιριάζεις με τους ανθρώπους και όντως δεν έχεις κάτι να πεις; Και γιατί να επιδιώκεις να βρίσκεσαι σε τέτοιες παρέες αφού βαριέσαι; Ξόδεψε τον χρόνο σου κάπου αλλού εποικοδομητικά.

Το να λες ότι θες να μιλήσεις αλλά νοιώθεις ανεπαρκής συμβαίνει και με τους ανθρώπους με τους οποίους αισθάνεσαι άνετα και έχετε κοινά; Δεν νομίζω. Εκτός κι αν δεν έχεις κανέναν άνθρωπο με τον οποίο αισθάνεσαι άνετα και στο ίδιο μήκος κύματος. Αν όντως δεν έχεις φίλους ή αν έχεις αλλά λόγο συνθηκών δεν βρίσκεστε συχνά και θα ήθελες κι άλλους φίλους στη ζωή σου, οι ψυχολόγοι σου δίνουν κάποιες κατευθυντήριες γραμμές, αλλά από εκεί και πέρα, είναι στον χέρι σου το τι θα κάνεις στην πράξη. Ο μόνος τρόπος είναι η πρακτική, όταν κάποιος σου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον να προσπαθείς να του πιάσεις κουβέντα κι ας κολλάς κι ας κομπιάζεις. Κάθε φορά θα είναι και πιο εύκολο και θα έρθουν και οι καινούριες γνωριμίες και με κάποιους από αυτούς μπορεί να έρθετε πιο κοντά με τον καιρό. Εξάσκηση στην πράξη, όχι άλλη θεωρία!!!

Να πω κάτι τελευταίο που μπορεί να με κράξετε, αλλά θα το πω. Οι ψυχολόγοι και οι ψυχίατροι έχουν σώσει κυριολεκτικά ζωές, έχουν βοηθήσει πολύ κόσμο και η ψυχιατρική επιστήμη έχει κάνει θαύματα. Δεν θα την απαξίωνα ποτέ. Όμως βρε παιδιά θεωρώ πολύ λάθος και αυτή την ταμπελοποίηση για το οτιδήποτε. Οποιαδήποτε παρέκκλιση λιγάκι από το μέσο όρο το ονομάζουμε διαταραχή προσωπικότητας και δώστου ξανα-μανά ψυχοθεραπείες και συνεδρίες και πάει λέγοντας. Κάποια πράγματα για τον εαυτό σου τα μαθαίνεις ο ίδιος στην πορεία της ζωής σου και σου δείχνει η ίδια η ζωή τρόπους να τα καταλάβεις και να τα ξεπεράσεις. 

Με το εγχειρίδιο στο χέρι, όλοι μα όλοι μας έχουμε κάποια διαταραχή ή κάποιο σύνδρομο ή ξέρω κι εγώ τι. Αν εγώ βάζω πάντα δύο μανταλάκια ίδιου χρώματος σε ένα ρούχο που απλώνω, θα με πουν ψυχαναγκαστική. Ε, δεν θα πάω να κάνω θεραπείες για αυτό, πόσο μάλιστα ατελείωτες! Δεν με επηρεάζει κάπου στη ζωή μου και στη λειτουργικότητά μου. Αν εσένα κάπου σε προβληματίζει το θέμα της ντροπαλοσύνης ή της κοινωνικότητας ή όπως θες πες το, καλά κάνεις και θες να το αντιμετωπίσεις. Αλλά το θέμα είναι αν ονομάζεται κοινωνική φοβία ή αποφευκτική διαταραχή; Και αφού είναι ένα θέμα που αφορά την συναναστροφή σου με κόσμο, πως θα το αντιμετωπίσεις αν αντί να βλέπεις κόσμο βλέπεις τον ψυχίατρο;

----------


## Art_Phil

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να κοιτάς μόνο τη δική σου πορεία γιατί συγκρίνοντας τον εαυτό σου με τους άλλους πέφτεις συνέχεια σε παγίδες και σε λάθος συμπεράσματα!!! 
Και εκεί ακριβώς έγγειται το πρόβλημά σου. Η άδικη σύγκριση του εαυτού σου με τους άλλους. 
Δεν είμαι επαρκής σε σχέση με τους άλλους, δεν είμαι αρκετή, θα πω χαζομάρα και οι άλλοι θα με κοροιδέψουν, δεν έχω κάτι ενδιαφέρον να πω όπως οι άλλοι. Οι άλλοι είναι άνετοι, εγώ υστερώ. 
Εάν καταλάβεις ότι είσαι ακριβώς στο ίδιο βάθρο με τους άλλους, με την ίδια αξία, θα φύγει το 50% του φόβου θεωρώ. 

πχ λες πως δεν μιλάω γιατί φοβάμαι πως θα πω χαζομάρα. 
Και να πεις "χαζομάρα" τι έγινε? 
Γιατί η γνώμη σου να είναι η "χαζή", και των άλλων η άποψη να είναι " έξυπνη"
Είναι κάτι που στο λένε οι άλλοι ή μόνη σου το υποθέτεις; Εχει μεγάαααλη διαφορά.
Θεωρείς ότι όταν μιλάς πρέπει πάντα να λες στοχευμένα, έξυπνα, ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα; 
Εάν όλοι είχαμε αυτή την απαίτηση από τον εαυτό μας θα μιλάγαμε σπάνια στις παρέες. 

Ένα πράγμα δεν πρέπει μόνο να κάνεις, να αποφεύγεις!
Η αποφυγή είναι αυτή που συντηρεί τον φόβο, δεν σε εξελίσσει και δεν σε βοηθάει να συνδεθείς.

----------


## Art_Phil

Θες να μας πεις παραπάνω πράγματα για το τι σε προβληματίζει, ή αν έχεις κάποιες εμπειρίες που πιστεύεις ότι έπαιξαν ρόλο ή πρόσφατα παραδείγματα με αυτή τη δυσκολία;

----------


## user

> Αν μου ελεγε οτι απο δω και πέρα θα είμαι απλα ο εαυτός μου, ακομα και χωρις το "τελειος", ναι θα του ελεγα! Φιλτραρω τοσο πολυ αυτα που θελω να πω και να εκφρασω, που στο τελος δεν μενει σχεδον τιποτα. η τουλαχιστον ετσι νιωθω. Το εχεις ζησει αυτο; ελπιζω πως οχι.. 
> μπραβο που τα εχεις καταφερει και τα εχεις λυσει! τι ηλικια εχεις; 
> με ποιον τροπο σου βγηκαν σε καλο; και εγω διακρινω θετικα σε ολο αυτο αλλα θεωρω πως τα αρνητικα ειναι περισσοτερα για μενα.


"η εσωστρέφεια είναι αυτό που είσαι. η κοινωνική φοβία είναι ο τρόπος που σχετίζεσαι". 
αυτή η φράση είναι λυτρωτική για μένα. την άκουσα πρόσφατα σε ένα βίντεο ψυχολογικού περιεχομένου. 
εγώ έχω να σου πω οτι όλοι είμαστε κομμάτι της ίδιας ιστορίας, του ίδιου κόσμου, ακόμα κι αν το δικό σου κομμάτι ιστορίας δεν το μάθει κανείς. έχει την ίδια αξία και σημασία όση έχει και του οποιουδήποτε άλλου. 
εγώ χαίρομαι που η ζωή δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με τις ταινίες και απαιτεί απο εμάς προσοχή και δημιουργικότητα. μου έχει βγει σε καλό επειδή εχω αντιληφθεί πράγματα για μενα που αντιλαμβάνομαι οτι οι άλλοι είναι πολύ πίσω, πχ έχω καλύτερη σχέση με τον συναισθηματικό μου κόσμο και είχα μάθει να ζω μια ζωή σεβόμενη την φύση μου. 
δεν έχω λύσει τίποτα. το αντίθετο μάλιστα. απλώς αυτό που ήθελα να πω, είναι ότι, η Ρώμη δεν φτιάχτηκε σε μία μέρα. και τα πιο στέρεα οικοδομήματα είναι αυτά που χτίστηκαν σε μεγάλες χρονικές διάρκειες ( :Wink: .
είναι αρνητικά όμως αν τα έβλεπες σαν σημεία αναφοράς;

----------


## Art_Phil

Επίσης, συμφωνα με έρευνες οι άνθρωποι με κοινωνική φοβία συνήθως είναι πιο ανεξάρτητα άτομα, πιο δημιουργικά από τους άλλους και έχουν βαθος. Και έχει λογική αυτό. Πολλοί σπουδαίοι καλλιτέχνες βίωσαν μια πιο μοναχική ζωή και η τέχνη τους ήταν σαν μέσο έκφρασης. 
Γενικά θεωρώ πως πάντα κάπου χάνεις και πάντα κάπου κερδίζεις! Γι αυτό θεωρώ πως άνθρωποι απομονωμένοι δεν πρέπει να φοβούνται ότι δεν θα έχουν τίποτα ενδιαφέρον να πούνε. Ίσα ίσα πιστεύω πως αυτοί οι άνθρωποι έχουν πολλές φορές πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα να πούνε και πολύ πιο ενδιαφέροντα. 
Θα διαφωνήσω λιγάκι με την εσωστρέφεια. Ενας άνθρωπος ντροπαλός δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα πως είναι εσωστρεφής ή τουλάχιστον δεν είναι πως είναι μόνο εσωστρεφής. Μπορεί να είναι άλλοτε πιο εσωστρεφής και άλλοτε πιο εξωστρεφής. 

Το ότι κάποιος φοβάται να μιλήσει σε άλλους και να συνδεθεί μπορεί να σχετίζεται με έλλειψη κοινωνικών δεξιοτήτων που όταν ήταν μικρός μπορεί να μην είχε την ευκαιρία να αποκτήσει και τις οποίες μπορεί μια χαρά και εύκολα να μάθει αργότερα στη ζωή του με ένα καλό βιβλίο ή με έναν καθοδηγητή όπως ψυχολόγο. Επίσης μπορεί να συνδέεται με κακή αυτο-εικόνα. Για κάποιους ανθρώπους είναι πολύ τραυματικό το να απορριφθούν από τους άλλους γιατί μπορεί να έχουν ήδη πολύ κακή εικόνα και μια απόρριψη να λειτουργεί σαν επιβεβαίωση αυτής της λάθος εικόνας για τον εαυτό τους. 
Όλοι θα απορριφθούμε και θα απορριπτόμαστε από τους άλλους κάποιες ή αρκετές φορές, γιατί είναι κομμάτι της ζωής και αυτό, απλά όταν δεν νιώθεις καλά με τον εαυτό σου θα πεις λανθασμένα απορρίφθηκα γιατί υστερώ. Οι αντιλήψεις σου σε τραυματίζουν όχι η απορριψη καθ αυτή. 

Για μένα, σημασία έχει κάθε μέρα να βρίσκεσαι ένα μικρό σκαλοπατάκι πιο πάνω από χθες. Και όχι αποφυγή!

----------


## user

> Επίσης, συμφωνα με έρευνες οι άνθρωποι με κοινωνική φοβία συνήθως είναι πιο ανεξάρτητα άτομα, πιο δημιουργικά από τους άλλους και έχουν βαθος. Και έχει λογική αυτό. Πολλοί σπουδαίοι καλλιτέχνες βίωσαν μια πιο μοναχική ζωή και η τέχνη τους ήταν σαν μέσο έκφρασης. 
> Γενικά θεωρώ πως πάντα κάπου χάνεις και πάντα κάπου κερδίζεις! Γι αυτό θεωρώ πως άνθρωποι απομονωμένοι δεν πρέπει να φοβούνται ότι δεν θα έχουν τίποτα ενδιαφέρον να πούνε. Ίσα ίσα πιστεύω πως αυτοί οι άνθρωποι έχουν πολλές φορές πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα να πούνε και πολύ πιο ενδιαφέροντα. 
> Θα διαφωνήσω λιγάκι με την εσωστρέφεια. Ενας άνθρωπος ντροπαλός δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα πως είναι εσωστρεφής ή τουλάχιστον δεν είναι πως είναι μόνο εσωστρεφής. Μπορεί να είναι άλλοτε πιο εσωστρεφής και άλλοτε πιο εξωστρεφής. 
> 
> Το ότι κάποιος φοβάται να μιλήσει σε άλλους και να συνδεθεί μπορεί να σχετίζεται με έλλειψη κοινωνικών δεξιοτήτων που όταν ήταν μικρός μπορεί να μην είχε την ευκαιρία να αποκτήσει και τις οποίες μπορεί μια χαρά και εύκολα να μάθει αργότερα στη ζωή του με ένα καλό βιβλίο ή με έναν καθοδηγητή όπως ψυχολόγο. Επίσης μπορεί να συνδέεται με κακή αυτο-εικόνα. Για κάποιους ανθρώπους είναι πολύ τραυματικό το να απορριφθούν από τους άλλους γιατί μπορεί να έχουν ήδη πολύ κακή εικόνα και μια απόρριψη να λειτουργεί σαν επιβεβαίωση αυτής της λάθος εικόνας για τον εαυτό τους. 
> Όλοι θα απορριφθούμε και θα απορριπτόμαστε από τους άλλους κάποιες ή αρκετές φορές, γιατί είναι κομμάτι της ζωής και αυτό, απλά όταν δεν νιώθεις καλά με τον εαυτό σου θα πεις λανθασμένα απορρίφθηκα γιατί υστερώ. Οι αντιλήψεις σου σε τραυματίζουν όχι η απορριψη καθ αυτή. 
> 
> Για μένα, σημασία έχει κάθε μέρα να βρίσκεσαι ένα μικρό σκαλοπατάκι πιο πάνω από χθες. Και όχι αποφυγή!


συμμφωνώ σε πολλά!
στο θέμα της ανεξαρτησίας πιστεύω πως έχει να κάνει και με το τύυπο συσχέτισης που λένε στην μοντέρνα ψυχολογία ( :Wink: , και γενικότερα, το ότι κάποτε θεωρούσαν οτι το να έχεις κοινωνική φοβία σαν κάτι αστείο ή/και μειονέκτημα, εμένα με ξεπερνά, έχοντας τη γνώση σήμερα, πως απλά συμβαίνει, τέλος πάντων. 
ό,τι δυσκολία κι αν υπάρχει δεν πρέπει να την αφήνουμε να γίνεται εμπόδιο προς την εξελιξη μας, είναι κάτι που αλλάζει, κι επίσης, όταν καταφέρει κάποιος να ξεκλειδώσει τον πραγματικό του εαυτό, τοτε θα "τραβήξει" πλέον κοντά του και όσους επιθυμεί, ενεργειακά. το πιστεύω αυτό.

----------


## led

> Να συνεχίσεις, εστω μια δυο φορές τον μήνα αν δεν μπορείς καθε βδομαδα! Ο δικός μου δυο φορές τον μήνα με βάζει, τοσο λεει ότι χρειάζεται, βεβαια κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική. 
> 
> Σχέσεις εχω κάνει πολλές δεν μου κάλυπταν όμως το κενό της κοινωνικοποίησης.


Καλό αυτό . Η αποφευκτική οδηγεί σε απομόνωση γενικά , αν με τις σχέσεις σου ένιωθες καλά σημαίνει ότι μπορείς να αποκτήσεις οικειότητα και δεσμούς, για αυτό ρώτησα για κολλητή και αγόρι παρά για γνωστούς που δεν λένε και κάτι . Μπορεί να θες τον χρόνο σου στις παρέες, ας λέγεται και κοινωνική φοβία . Μπορεί σε μια παρέα να μη είσαι τόσο καλή ώστε να ενταχθείς σε αυτή εύκολα, αλλά να λειτουργείς καλύτερα σε μικρότερες παρέες .

----------


## Dionysios

Καλησπέρα, από τα 30 και μετά πρέπει να έχεις 4-5 φίλους το πολύ. Όσο μεγαλώνεις τόσο περισσότερο καταλαβαίνεις την ψευτιά, αρρώστια και σαπιλα της κοινωνίας. Κρατά μόνο αληθινούς ανθρώπους γύρω σου και με τους υπόλοιπους μην ασχολείσαι.

----------


## JohnyK33

Έχουμε την ίδια διαταραχή,μακάρι να το είχα ανακαλύψει νωριτερα,τώρα όλα μου φαίνονται βουνό. :Frown:

----------


## nousername

μήπως απλά ειναι ο χαρακτήρας σου έτσι?

----------

